# Hard to Beat



## myingling (Feb 3, 2014)

A good lookin piece walnut

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 3


----------



## Tclem (Feb 3, 2014)

That's a sharp looking call


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 3, 2014)

NICE call


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 3, 2014)

Elegant! Walnut always looks nice !


----------



## TMAC (Feb 3, 2014)

You are definitely hard to beat. Classy call.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Feb 3, 2014)

That's pretty


----------



## bluedot (Feb 3, 2014)

That is a beautiful piece of wood and call!


----------



## FloridaQuacker Game Calls (Feb 3, 2014)

Gorgeous....if we can use that word :)


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 3, 2014)

Gorgeous is perfectly acceptable when refering to wood and women

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 3, 2014)

Good looking like always Mike


----------



## jmurray (Feb 3, 2014)

East or west coast walnut?


----------



## myingling (Feb 3, 2014)

Thanks
Josh not sure wheir that blank come form it could have been from you or 2 other people south ,,I mark blanks as far as wood but not the person it come from LOL


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 3, 2014)

That is a very super nice call.

Ray


----------

